# Equipment Upgrade



## blondegirl88 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've recently started a photography business which is going well so far ::fingers crossed:: and I'm looking to upgrade my camera body as I currently have a Canon Rebel XTi which was my first DSLR that I got before the business venture, I also have a Rebel as a backup. I've done two weddings as well as a few other shoots and have more scheduled for next spring/summer already. The weddings that I've done so far have only been family and friends who are fully aware that I'm just starting out and I haven't been charging much. I know that I need better equipment before I venture more into the weddings, especially with clients that I don't personally know, hence the reason for this thread. I am frustrated (understandably I'm sure) with the Rebel, particularly in terms of ISO noise and quality of shots straight out of the camera. I have a battery grip, a 580EX II speedlite, and 3 lenses (2 are EF-S and I believe one is EF) which are all Canon brand, I have a 28-135 IS (f/3.5), a 55-250 IS, and a 17-85 IS (both f/4.0); they are a bit slower and more all-around so I'm totally aware that I need a couple of faster lenses. I am trying to decide between a Canon 7D or 5D, though I'm leaning towards the 7D. The main things keeping me on the fence between the two bodies are price, replacing 2-3 lenses with the 5D and do I really need a full frame camera (in terms of function differences between the two bodies while doing weddings and graduation/portraits). Any other recommendations for Canon bodies are welcome but those are the two that I've found that seem to fit my needs the best. Thanks for everyone's help/opinions!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 26, 2013)

Moving to a more appropriate forum.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 26, 2013)

Budget is all important; how much do you have to spend?


----------



## blondegirl88 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm definitely under $2,000 but would like to stay under $1500 if possible


----------



## Stevepwns (Sep 26, 2013)

In any career, buy the best you can afford.  Limit your upgrading,  if you are constantly upgrading, in the long run you will spend way more had you just bought the better equipment in the first place.   If you are getting the job done with what you have, keep saving until you can afford what you want.


----------



## Designer (Sep 26, 2013)

blondegirl88 said:


> ...do I really need a full frame camera...



Yes.


----------

